# Service drop crimps



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Touching poco wires here in CA could have serious ramifications. On occasion I've had to tie in. Used Polaris or NSI's and then followed up with poco.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I don’t like anything but H taps, they are cheap, have good size ranges, and don’t fail. The insulated barrel crimps are the only ones I see fail.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

gooder they are the more of a waste it is, they just cut and redo it.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I used Blackburn h taps, same as poco here. WR189 I think is what I usually use. They used to use burndy insulinks, those are “ok” as well.

You’ll need a crimper. If you use the insulinks you could use a burndy OH25, they are cheap on eBay, and will crimp to 1/0. That’s what I started with.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A crimper, a set of O dies and you can work #6 to 4/0


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Every utility is different but the T&B C taps or H taps are easiest and very common with most utilities. Just make sure you consider corrosion (don’t clamp a copper tap onto an aluminum conductor). I like the C taps because I can hook the crimp over the cable and then just slide the pigtail in before I pull the trigger on the crimper. 

On splices to ends use barrel crimps.

If it’s all temporary anyways the easiest and safest is to use a hot line clamp. You just attach your jumper and hang them on the line. You can tighten it by hand with gloves or a hot stick very easily.






Hot Line Tap Clamp | Clamps | Connectors | Power & Utilities | Products | Hubbell Power Systems







www.hubbell.com





One company in this area prefers to use stirrups and hit line clamps. They claim the clamp can arc and get stuck to the line where they can still get it apart using a stirrup.









Stirrup Clamp | AHLS024019E | Hubbell Power Systems


Overhead Stirrup, Bolted, Stirrup, Aluminum, AAC|AAAC|ACSR, Range 0.25 - 0.563 in




www.hubbell.com





There are many versions of both types. For instance another utility around here likes these special spring loaded hot line clamps that spring onto or off the line to avoid arcing. It works similar to a GOAB compared to a cutout. They claim it prevents arc flash (on a pole line…how silly can you get.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> View attachment 162292


I have the utility style of this from Milwaukee. Very handy and much better than the old hickory handles at the top of the ladder


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

matt1124 said:


> I have the utility style of this from Milwaukee. Very handy and much better than the old hickory handles at the top of the ladder


a polaris aint too bad on the ladder


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> a polaris aint too bad on the ladder


Yeah the tough part about those is at the supply house. H taps are free from your local lineman


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

matt1124 said:


> Yeah the tough part about those is at the supply house. H taps are free from your local lineman


if price is a concern, use


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

matt1124 said:


> Yeah the tough part about those is at the supply house. H taps are free from your local lineman


Not here, they protect em like gold


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

CA C-10 said:


> Not here, they protect em like gold


I mean even if you have to buy them… they’re 92 cents from Elliot


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

As rarely as I need to do it... split-bolts and tape.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

matt1124 said:


> I mean even if you have to buy them… they’re 92 cents from Elliot


I communicated my point poorly. It doesn't matter what product is used, it would be temporary. 
Here in California if you handle the poco infrastructure you could lose your contractors license permanently, if you screw up and damage their equipment you could face major legal problems, let alone other structures where their equipment is damaged.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

u2slow said:


> As rarely as I need to do it... split-bolts and tape.


the cost of material compared to polaris or similar is about half
but when you add the xtra 30 mins to an hour of labor
there is no contest for me
fastest, easiest is the cheapest
and im not talking about quality but total cost


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Exactly, I don't like giving away 60 bucks to the T-man (they're called troublemen not linemen) but putzing around with split bolts or crimps when time is of the essence costs more money. The fact that the T-man didn't show for reconnect is out of my control. MPU has to be done in 1 day (combo panels) Keep in mind if I don't make the residential customers happy I'll get ripped on internet reviews and that really hurts sales.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Polaris are more $$ than split bolts at my SH. I didn't even know abourt the Polaris things until a couple years ago.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Service Entrance Connectors | Penn Union Compression Sleeves | ElecDirect


These Penn-Union service entrance compression sleeve connectors are pre-filled and capped to seal out dirt & moisture. Order electrical connectors online!




www.elecdirect.com





I buy them from here....my local supply house never has the right size in stock


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Where I live they don't care a whole lot. I just want something fast and clean looking. It doesn't hurt if poco can't tell it wasn't their guys who did it. I'll be looking at those sources.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

RodDriver said:


> Thanks for the replies. Where I live they don't care a whole lot. I just want something fast and clean looking. It doesn't hurt if poco can't tell it wasn't their guys who did it. I'll be looking at those sources.


if they dont care, then dont waste time and materials on it, fast and cheap!


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Tonedeaf said:


> Service Entrance Connectors | Penn Union Compression Sleeves | ElecDirect
> 
> 
> These Penn-Union service entrance compression sleeve connectors are pre-filled and capped to seal out dirt & moisture. Order electrical connectors online!
> ...


This appears to be what poco uses. You crimp these? They sure are cheap.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

3/4" acorn ground rod clamps and tape work pretty good.

Used them on a service on the ex's Grandpa's hunting cabin.

They were the only thing the one blinking yellow light town hardware/feed store had.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Majewski said:


> if price is a concern, use
> View attachment 162294


Netter to use the Tomac connectors then tape the snot out of it if the utility is going to follow up anyway.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

LGLS said:


> Netter to use the Tomac connectors then tape the snot out of it if the utility is going to follow up anyway.


So you are one of the guys that puts 25 wraps of 130C directly on the connectors so it sticks to everything?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

u2slow said:


> Polaris are more $$ than split bolts at my SH. I didn't even know abourt the Polaris things until a couple years ago.


the most expensive thing in any job is TIME
forget the cost of the polaris and think about time and what else you could be doing if you save that time


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

paulengr said:


> So you are one of the guys that puts 25 wraps of 130C directly on the connectors so it sticks to everything?


Yes but tjhe first ;/layer of wrapped tape, jus like on bug nutz, I reverse the sticky so the tape sticks to istelf and nt the wire or connector. 

Happy now?
HAPPY?
*ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!??!?
HERE'S YOUR STINKING PAPER!!!*
HERE!!!!
HERE!!! AAAARRRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

dude .... chillllll LOL
you will have a stroke


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> dude .... chillllll LOL
> you will have a stroke


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't want to make huge tape knots. That's why I'm asking. I'm going to go with the crimp sleeves. That's what poco uses and I don't need to advertise the splices to the drop on a job that hypothetically may not include an inspection.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RodDriver said:


> Where can I get good ones? I know the power company is supposed to connect the drop. But suppose there was a zombie apocalypse and I wanted those weatherproof crimp splicers. Where could I buy them?


Dont be so proud, just use a romex connector. 🐭


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RodDriver said:


> I don't want to make huge tape knots. That's why I'm asking. I'm going to go with the crimp sleeves. That's what poco uses and I don't need to advertise the splices to the drop on a job that hypothetically may not include an inspection.


If you go with the insulinks, be prepared to inventory several sizes.
Typically we will use anything between 1/0 copper to 250AL, The poco will usually have a drop with #1 or #2 depending on the era of the original installation, this give us a mix of #1 and #2 on the POCO side and 1/0, 3/0, 4/0, or 250.
I think the problem people have is that they will hold water. I have found that the ones where someone "lost" the end caps, last much longer.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

RodDriver said:


> I don't want to make huge tape knots. That's why I'm asking. I'm going to go with the crimp sleeves. That's what poco uses and I don't need to advertise the splices to the drop on a job that hypothetically may not include an inspection.


I almost got busted. We did new electric service, new water heater, and new furnace on a house. All well and good but it had been vacant so long the gas company wouldn’t release the meter without a gas piping inspection. I called in the water heater and furnace but not the service. It was clearly brand new, and the inspector gave it a hard thorough look over then gave me a knowing look. “Well… it’s got their crimps and one of their seals on it… AEP must have come through and done that” is what I told him 🤣🤣🤣 never heard another word about it


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> If you go with the insulinks, be prepared to inventory several sizes.
> Typically we will use anything between 1/0 copper to 250AL, The poco will usually have a drop with #1 or #2 depending on the era of the original installation, this give us a mix of #1 and #2 on the POCO side and 1/0, 3/0, 4/0, or 250.
> I think the problem people have is that they will hold water. I have found that the ones where someone "lost" the end caps, last much longer.


I used to keep a ton of sizes. Yes, arrange them to drain and definitely don’t tape them, lose the caps. They’ll freeze themselves loose.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Almost Retired said:


> the most expensive thing in any job is TIME
> forget the cost of the polaris and think about time and what else you could be doing if you save that time


Polaris taps can be close to $50 each, 3 Insulated crimps are about 1/2 the price of a single Polaris tap.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> Polaris taps can be close to $50 each, 3 Insulated crimps are about 1/2 the price of a single Polaris tap.


news to me .... even 4/0 is no more than 25 bucks


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

matt1124 said:


> I almost got busted. We did new electric service, new water heater, and new furnace on a house. All well and good but it had been vacant so long the gas company wouldn’t release the meter without a gas piping inspection. I called in the water heater and furnace but not the service. It was clearly brand new, and the inspector gave it a hard thorough look over then gave me a knowing look. “Well… it’s got their crimps and one of their seals on it… AEP must have come through and done that” is what I told him 🤣🤣🤣 never heard another word about it


That's what I'm going for. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------

